# Frohe (Dialer-) Ostern!



## News (8 April 2004)

Das fehlte gerade noch:

"Herzlich Willkommen bei [] !  	 
Bald ist wieder Ostern !!!

Hier finden Sie alles über verschiedenste Osterbräuche.
Vom Osterei, über Osterhasen bis hin zum Osterlamm.
Sie möchten mit Ihren Kindern zum Osterfest basteln, oder suchen Anleitungen zum Bemalen von Ostereiern?
Hier finden Sie viele professionelle Tips & Tricks. 	 
Schöne Ostergeschichten, sowie feierliche
Gedichte & Lieder, als auch Lustiges.
Alles hier !!!"

P.S. Wo ist da eigentlich der Kostenhinweis?
Hallo, Verbraucherzentrale Berlin...
P.P.S.: Was würden dazu wohl die Kirchen sagen? 
Trotzdem allen frohe Ostern  

*[Virenscanner: URL entfernt]*


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Osterei, über Osterhasen bis hin zum Osterlamm.



Die Häschen sind mir lieber:  
http://www.ard.de/boulevard/_beitrag/596/index.phtml

cp


----------



## sascha (8 April 2004)

> Die Häschen sind mir lieber



Vermutlich nicht viel billiger. Aber immerhin ist auf den ersten Blick klar, dass sie Geld kosten


----------



## technofreak (8 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich nicht viel billiger. Aber immerhin ist auf den ersten Blick klar, dass sie Geld kosten



aber der Blick kostet erst mal nix und man sieht, was man kriegt (wenn man genug Geld hat)


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Das fehlte gerade noch:
> 
> "Herzlich Willkommen bei []!
> Bald ist wieder Ostern !!!
> ...



Das ist ein ÖSI. Der hat keine Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.

Lummermann


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein ÖSI. Der hat keine Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.
> 
> Lummermann


Der ÖSI interessiert auch nur sekundär. Schließlich handelt es sich um eine .de-Domain.


----------



## Heiko (9 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein ÖSI. Der hat keine Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.


http://computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?ostern.de

Nix Ösi. Verantwortlich ist der Admin-C


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 April 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> http://computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?ostern.de
> 
> Nix Ösi. Verantwortlich ist der Admin-C



Ja, das wollte ich andeuten. Seine Eier hat der "INhalteanbieter" in DE...


----------

